# Coopers Re-cultured Yeats + ? Hops



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (16/6/11)

YO.  

Just been wondering if anyone else has used the re-cultured yeast of coopers bottles for beers other than coopers clones with good results? If so, have you used another hop other than POR?

I have some wort that is a POR/Hallertauer beer and am having second thoughts on using the recultured yeast.


----------



## ekul (16/6/11)

yes, i use it for an amber ale that is very tasty, kegging some tomorrow, can't wait.
23L
4kg ale malt
.5kg munich
.25 amber
.2 wheat
.2 med crystal

hops
19g magnum 10% @ 45
22.5g EKG 4.7% @ 20

(I nochill)


----------



## stef (16/6/11)

I tried it on a wheat and it was so/so.


----------



## Mikedub (16/6/11)

that Coopers yeast can do no wrong in my books

recently used it in an Oatmeal Stout, 
35g EK Goldings -45min
10g Fuggles 20min , only 2 weeks in the bottle but shaping well
(No Chill also)


----------



## Nick JD (16/6/11)

I did an Galena/Amarillo IPA with it once. It was 1.070 and 70IBU. Was pretty good IIRC - better than with US05.


----------



## piraterum (16/6/11)

I used it in a dark ale with EK Goldings hops, it turned out quite well.


----------



## J.T (12/9/12)

Has anyone tried it in an American Pale Ale?


----------



## Muscovy_333 (12/9/12)

I used in an American wheat hopped wth chinook and it tasted like arse.

The esters lend themselves to farmhouse styles IMHO.


----------



## tazman1967 (12/9/12)

Mmmmm.... Belgian Pale Ale ??
Just thinking..


----------



## black_labb (12/9/12)

I'veused it in some summer ales with different hops. Latest one was with tettnanger and Styrian goldings and a fair bit of vienna which turned out very well. Coopers yeast at around 16-17 makes a great simple ale with some great flavours. Ferment it a bit higher and lots of banana starts to take ahold.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (13/9/12)

J.T said:


> Has anyone tried it in an American Pale Ale?



Try it with Dr Smurtos Golden Ale. You will be surprised.  I did this accidentally at the start of the year. Turned out great.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/12)

The last couple of Recultured Coopers I've made have been half and half wheat/ale malts - both BB with a big hit of POR flowers and they turned out great, especially as a _clear _keg beer. No rolling around here thanks. B)


----------



## mjp (16/9/12)

Have used it many times with diff styles. Dont mind a porter with EKG fermented at 16. Usually use it for pale ales though. Sometimes with POR(18c) and when I do use other hops late I drop temp to 16c at pitching.


----------



## Nick JD (19/9/12)

This one is very nice, if I do say so myself. The esters are probably a tiny bit too much for the style, but they mingle with the Amarillo and the roast barley perfectly. Comes out very crisp.

*Amarillo & Cascade AAA* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 15.2 (EBC): 29.9
Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average)

86.63% Pale Ale Malt
9.9% Caramunich III
2.48% Melanoidin
0.99% Roasted Barley

2.6 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Cascade (5.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 64C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with WLP009 - Australian Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Weizguy (19/9/12)

I recall reading a magazine years ago that declared it to be excellent in Scottish ales, FWIW.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (19/9/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I recall reading a magazine years ago that declared it to be excellent in Scottish ales, FWIW.




That, I will try for sure!


----------

